
Pentagon officially releases UFO videos [video] - yogiUSA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW9g_gx2BqM
======
gdubs
This links to a quick morning show clip that doesn’t really say a whole lot;
here’s the official press release from the Pentagon:

[https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Releases/Release/Article/21...](https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Releases/Release/Article/2165713/statement-
by-the-department-of-defense-on-the-release-of-historical-navy-videos/)

~~~
arikr
@Dang what do you think about changing the url to this?

------
BtM909
And here's the pilot of that encounter in an interview: Joe Rogan Experience
#1361 - Cmdr. David Fravor & Jeremy Corbell
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco2s3-0zsQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco2s3-0zsQ))

------
Hongwei
As stated in the video, this was leaked years ago. They're just confirming the
authenticity of the videos.

Here's an older, non-region locked video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUT3rgT3P6E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUT3rgT3P6E)

------
sq_conspiracy
Trying to distract the conspiracy theorists away from COVID-19, to minimize
the harm that misinformation may be causing? Is this conspiracinception?

~~~
johnchristopher
Are the covid and the UFO conspiracy theorists the same ?

~~~
thefounder
Well if you believe covid is transmitted via 5G cell towers or that injecting
disinfectant may cure you, they are pretty mich in the trash bin.

~~~
koheripbal
I'm not sure there's a big population of people who want to inject anything or
that 5G transmits covid - in fact, even in those quarantined subs on Reddit,
those aren't mentioned.

Many of them were called "conspiracy nuts" when they accused China of mass
burning bodies and lying about death rates - something the US intelligence
community has now confirmed.

~~~
thefounder
>> I'm not sure there's a big population of people who want to inject anything
or that 5G transmits covid - in fact, even in those quarantined subs on
Reddit, those aren't mentioned.

There is a "big population" that believes anything the orange man tells them.
It's been probed and will be probed again.

As far as China is concerned there is no news that communist regimes are
pathological liars. It's part of the (censorship) system

~~~
koheripbal
> There is a "big population" that believes anything the orange man tells
> them.

This kind of hyperbole is not appropriate for this site.

> As far as China is concerned there is no news that communist regimes are
> pathological liars

Except that every media source, the John Hopkins tracker, every major health
department including the WHO, the virologists and epidemiologist communities,
and nearly every gov't was repeating the Chinese data - EVERY DAY.

None of them contradicted them.

The people in "those communities" were calling bullshit the entire time, and
collecting tons of first-hand accounts of the lies.

...only to be lumped in now as "conspiracy theorists" with the real nuts that
are "injecting disinfectants" (which hasn't actually been reported anywhere)?

So aren't you doing a tremendous injustice to those (now arrested) people in
China who leaked the truth? ...all because you have this emotional hatred of
Trump?

------
egfx
How come noone is considering these to be man made phenomena? I.E projections
designed to look like solid objects? I saw this phenomenon with my own eyes in
the 90’s and it’s very real but space aliens over made made projections? And
before this projection idea gets debunked by the fact that this was caught on
radar. Recent advancements have enabled the detection of projections via
radar.

[https://books.google.com/books?id=AZoSALzL3V4C](https://books.google.com/books?id=AZoSALzL3V4C)

I talked to someone who has a relative that flys high altitude spy planes
about this and he said, “I’ll put it this way. There is nothing flying in the
air that we don’t fully understand”.

~~~
dtx1
Gimbal and Gofast lack enough info to not be explained by a baloon or a far
away jet confusing the camera operators (i doubt the gimbal explanation due to
context but again we lack the data...)

As for the projection idea, that would explain the ability to reach impossible
speeds. However as long as this is not demonstrated by anyone your guess is as
good as the alien probe guess

> I talked to someone who has a relative that flys high altitude spy planes
> and he said, “I’ll put it this way. There is nothing flying in the air that
> we don’t fully understand”.

You see why this might be considered annecdotal at best?

------
ABNW
Mick West debunked these before:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jcBGLIpus](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jcBGLIpus)

~~~
themodelplumber
He's mostly "debunked" them for the group of viewers who really want this to
be phenomena we already understand.

The broader group of researchers, who are open to anything from atmospheric
physics phenomena to straight up aliens, are worth giving a listen regarding
his debunking. IMO they ask good questions.

~~~
catalogia
Have you watched his debunking of the "Go Fast" video?
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLyEO0jNt6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLyEO0jNt6M))
I don't see any wiggle room around what he lays out, certainly not enough to
warrant putting 'debunk' into "scarequotes". The object simply was not 'going
fast'; it was a weather balloon sized object moving at weather balloon speeds
that only looks like it's going fast due to parallax.

The only question in my mind is whether the USN is filled with fools who
couldn't figure out what he figured out, or whether they're deliberately
fucking with us. I'm strongly inclined to think it's the later.

~~~
erdos4d
Dude, navy pilots are trained to recognize this. They've had years now to come
out with a statement saying it was a balloon and make it go away. They haven't
and this story continues to pester their PR guys. But 'ol Mick here is way
smarter than all of the pilots and the Navy experts and he says its a balloon,
so they're all full of it and it's a balloon? I can't even begin to describe
how dumb this sounds. Get real.

~~~
catalogia
Did you miss the _" I'm strongly inclined to think it's the later."_ part?
_They 're fucking with us._

~~~
erdos4d
Lol, let's mind-fuck the public and tell em there's shit running around that
can radically outperform our best jets/pilots... Um, No. That's even dumber.

~~~
catalogia
If there is an error in Mick West's debunking of the 'go fast' video that
changes the conclusion, then please point it out. How fast do you think it's
moving, and why do you think that? Otherwise I'm afraid I have a contrary
opinion about who's being dumb here. All you've done in this thread is appeal
to authority.

~~~
erdos4d
I do not know how fast it is going, but I also don't think this Mick guy can
tell from the video either. We can't tell from the video because it does not
have the required information for either me or Mick to make a determination.
The pilots who took the video are very sure its going fast and I think they
are correct. They had the extra sensory info to make that determination and I
will side with them over what Mick or I can determine by looking at the video.
I'm really surprised I have to say that on a board like this which is supposed
to cater to intelligent professionals, but apparently I have to. There is no
appeal to authority here, I am pointing out that the people who took the video
obviously had information available to them that made them say it was moving
and fast, plus they are trained to make precisely that determination. I mean,
go believe the ex-dev who makes videos for a living if you want, I'm sticking
with the pilots.

~~~
afarviral
I tend to agree that the debunking video is a little too sure of itself with
regard to the speeds, though I think we could also be over-estimating the
competence of the crew in the videos. Maybe they thought it was moving fast
because they didn't take the time in those moments to read their instruments.
As for the shapes of the objects, I would accept that they are most likely
planes, and the rotation an artifact, but this doesn't rule out the
possibility they are some classified new aircraft.

------
joshuaheard
Harry Reid was U.S. Senator of Nevada, where Area 51 is located. He was one of
the most powerful people in Washington D.C. as Senate Majority leader for a
decade and a member of the Senate Intelligence Committee. He was in the best
position to know everything about UFOs, captured alien craft, and reverse-
engineering alien technology. Here is his statement on Twitter:

"I’m glad the Pentagon is finally releasing this footage, but it only
scratches the surface of research and materials available. The U.S. needs to
take a serious, scientific look at this and any potential national security
implications. The American people deserve to be informed."

~~~
hckr_news
Or perhaps he’s trying to garner more funding with this news story _shrugs_

~~~
stev_stev
Funding for what? Isn’t he retired?

~~~
perardi
Retired, yes, though from what I hear still a player in Nevada politics, and I
assume has some sort of lobbying-related incoming. (I'm speculating, didn't
run a search.)

But he's also really getting up there in years, and he has been agitating
about UFOs for a while, so maybe he legitimately wants to know what is up.

------
michelb
Are there any recent, somewhat credible sightings? I mean we have millions of
highquality lenses watching the skies, almost everyone has a camera in their
pocket. Every piece of video nowadays should be in at least 720p quality,
quite clear, even in lower light situations. Quite an upgrade from the potato
camera’s of yesteryear.

I’m a skeptic and love to proven wrong, but is this a bit like how there are
hardly any miracles anymore?

~~~
hckr_news
Looks like the thing was flying at thousands of miles per hour if not more.
Probably hard to capture it in clear detail. Or could be that it was
intentionally unclear to mislead folks.

------
dubcanada
Can't watch as I am from Canada :( do we not have UFO's in Canada!?

~~~
CosmicShadow
Sorry, we're not allowed, this content is for Americans only. I mean, they
went through the effort to specifically block everyone else, so it must be
really important to them, so we should just back off, for important reasons of
course.

~~~
sebazzz
That's funny because the main news broadcaster in the Netherlands just copied
the video and self-hosts it.

------
koheripbal
The folks over at ArmsControlWonk Slack channel are saying they are probably
tests of guided MRV warheads.

It's easy to get objects with no wings to travel at incredible speeds if they
are in re-entry. It also explains multiple objects flying in formation.

~~~
egfx
How about being able to actively camouflage, hop around like a ping pong ball,
stop in midair and turn on a dime? The projections idea, as unscrutinized as
it is seems much more in line with the description of the objects.

~~~
koheripbal
None of those properties are apparent in the videos that have been released.
It seems more likely that they'd be a property of the turbulence and relative
velocities of the planes vs the re-entry vehicles.

From the videos, you see extreme-speed objects that are banking aggressively,
and audio confirmation of them flying in formation. Is there direct evidence
of "actively camouflage, hop around like a ping pong ball, stop in midair and
turn on a dime"?

~~~
egfx
Actually this is from the account of the incident

[https://youtu.be/NTLSQCF6ohQ](https://youtu.be/NTLSQCF6ohQ)

Paper:
[https://media.lasvegasnow.com/nxsglobal/lasvegasnow/document...](https://media.lasvegasnow.com/nxsglobal/lasvegasnow/document_dev/2018/05/18/TIC%20TAC%20UFO%20EXECUTIVE%20REPORT_1526682843046_42960218_ver1.0.pdf)

~~~
koheripbal
The "History" Channel is not an authoritative source, and the pilot himself
said on the Joe Rogan podcast that they were taking creative license with a
lot of "facts" on the case.

Your 2nd source is a collection of wikipedia snippets and unsourced writting.
There's no original source on any of it - nor any indication of authorship.
It's scanned and has a few things blacked out to make it look like a gov't
document, but there's no indication this was written by any government source.

~~~
egfx
The pilot repeatedly described the objects as moving erratically. This has
been the hallmark description of the objects. Here is another source
[https://www.cnn.com/2017/12/19/us/pilot-david-fravor-ufo-
jim...](https://www.cnn.com/2017/12/19/us/pilot-david-fravor-ufo-jim-sciutto-
outfront-cnntv/index.html)

Additionally when I saw the objects, they were moving erratically.

It’s not at all surprising that the community your talking about would come to
this conclusion although wrong.

~~~
koheripbal
Right, but "erratically" is kind of vague. It doesn't mean coming to a
complete stop - nor does it mean a turn/acceleration at an "impossible" rate -
since they were not able to ever verify their range to the target.

So maybe it was just traveling at high speed, either away or towards them.
From that perspective, turns _seem_ to ping-pong despite the object having
constant speed.

But, listen - I'm not saying it's definitely not aliens. It might be aliens -
I have no idea. But the videos and the pilot's testimony aren't very strong
evidence.

...there's also the possibility that the military _knows_ these are MRVs and
they had that pilot make a bogus report to help cover their MRV tests.

I hope if the gov't isn't responsible, that they're investing in catching one
of these things.

~~~
egfx
PROJECTION’s. Not aliens. NYT isn’t reporting the reality of what these are.
And nobody is. It’s impossible to argue with people who won’t take the
description of the objects at face value. Bouncing around like a ping pong
ball at super sonic speed and then hovering over the water isn’t something any
object with mass can do.

~~~
koheripbal
Nobody is? The pilot himself literally said he thought it was aliens.

...and why would you take verbal descriptions of aliens at face value?
Extraordinary claims require strong proof. The videos are compelling and
warrant further investment in investigation tech.

Also, claiming the objects "moved as if they had no mass" is not supported by
either the video NOR the verbal reports.

~~~
egfx
Apparently there is a higher resolution video. This should help sort this out,
my own account is that in the 90's I witnessed this "object" with two other
witnesses within eye sight of the now closed El Toro marine base in Orange
County, CA. It was in fact moving like a ping pong ball, that is what made it
appear so different from anything else in the sky that looked similar to it
like stars. With my own personal knowledge I completely believe the pilots and
they're accurate and much more detailed descriptions. If you agree that an
"It's Aliens" [https://imgur.com/rrV0EeO](https://imgur.com/rrV0EeO) argument
requires extra ordinary proof then maybe it makes more sense that we were
testing some of this hot new radar tech on our state of the art projection
technology. See here for further context:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=vS0fAQAAIAAJ&source=gbs_si...](https://books.google.com/books?id=vS0fAQAAIAAJ&source=gbs_similarbooks)

------
erdos4d
This has been on here a number of times. Given how skeptical people are on
here, I'm deeply curious what sort of mental gymnastics will be wheeled out to
explain this. My bet is 100% on ET space probe. Anyone care to explain how
these things move, what is powering them, or who built them?

~~~
api
It is one logical solution to the Fermi paradox: there is no Fermi paradox.

The problem with UFOs is that there is so much cultural and folklore baloney
surrounding the topic. But ignore all that and look at actually reliable case
data like this. This is not enough to prove anything but it's enough to
suggest that we might want to look.

Personally I would not mind seeing an ultra-wide-field (fish eye?) infrared
space telescope watching the solar system. Unless ET found a way around the
second law of thermodynamics, anything using non-trivial amounts of energy is
going to light up like a beacon in the sky in the infrared spectrum far beyond
what can be accounted for by normal solar albedo. For example a large nuclear
fusion reactor in space would require enormous heat sinks to not melt itself
and the entire spacecraft, and any propulsion system capable of fast movement
around the solar system or especially _interstellar_ flight is going to be
blindingly bright in the infrared when it executes a burn. Call it near field
SETI.

~~~
lukifer
Hypothetically, if an alien civilization powered itself through a mesh of
evenly-distributed orbiting solar power stations (a Dyson sphere with one-
billionth coverage would still produce in an insane amount of power), would we
have any way of noticing?

My hunch on the Fermi paradox is that the space-faring phase of a civilization
requires transitioning into immortal software, dodging around the speed limit
of _c_ by becoming very old, and very patient. I suspect such life forms
("Space Ents") wouldn't bother trying to communicate with such rapidly
churning species as ourselves, other than perhaps collecting data via probes
to be perused hundreds of millennia later.

~~~
api
This expands into an infinite tree of _maybes_. My point is that its worth
looking because a satellite with a fish eye IR camera wouldn't be that
expensive and the benefit would be huge.

We know for a fact that such a satellite would have a good chance of spotting
any star farers that are _remotely_ like us, even if they are significantly
more advanced but still "fast" in terms of their energy use and general way of
doing things.

Space Ents belong to a long tail of other possibilities, but they also must
obey the second law...

------
sys_64738
Weather balloons?

------
t0ughcritic
Why now?

------
pjc50
This would have more weight if it wasn't from the era of a government that
lies about everything.

------
HugoDaniel
Is it a coincidence that XCom Chimera Squad was recently released?

